# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  О чем жалеют умирающие

## Nord

Американка Бронни Вэе несколько лет участвовала в работе по облегчению состояния умирающих пациентов. Она проводила с ними от трех до двенадцати последних недель их жизней. На вопросы, о чем эти люди сожалеют или что они хотели бы сделать по-другому, некоторые из ответов повторялись наиболее часто.

Вот пять наиболее распространенных сожалений умирающих с комментариями Бронни Вэе:

1. Я сожалею, что у меня не было смелости, чтобы жить жизнью, правильной именно для меня, а не жизнью, которую ожидали от меня другие.

Это наиболее распространенное сожаление среди людей. Когда люди осознают, что их жизнь почти закончена, они могут оглянуться назад и легко увидеть, какие их мечты остались не реализованными. Большинство людей едва ли пытались исполнить даже половину из их мечтаний и должны были умереть, зная, что это происходило только вследствие выбора, который они сделали или не сделали.

Очень важно попытаться реализовать, по крайней мере, некоторые из ваших основных желаний на своем жизненном пути. С того момента, когда вы теряете свое здоровье, становится уже слишком поздно что-то предпринимать. Здоровье приносит ту свободу, которую очень немногие понимают, пока не теряют его.

***

2. Мне жаль, что я так много работал.

Это чувство было у каждого пациента мужского пола, о котором я заботилась. Они скучали по своей молодости и по своим взаимоотношениям. Некоторые женщины тоже высказывали такое сожаление. Но поскольку большинство их было старшего поколения, они, в основном, не занимались зарабатыванием средств для семьи. Все мужчины, с которыми я работала, глубоко сожалели о том, что потратили большую часть своей жизни на однообразный труд для добывания средств к существованию.

Упрощая свой образ жизни можно сократить требования в доходах, которые вы думаете, вам нужны. Создавая больше пространства в вашей жизни, вы становитесь более счастливыми и более открытыми для новых возможностей.

***

3. Мне жаль, что у меня не было смелости выразить свои чувства.

Многие люди подавляли свои чувства, чтобы сохранить определенные взаимоотношения с другими. В результате они соглашались на посредственное существование и никогда не становились такими, какими бы они хотели себя видеть. Возникновение многих болезней было связано с испытываемыми чувствами горечи и негодования.

Мы не можем управлять реакциями других. Хотя первоначально люди могут реагировать на изменения, которые вы вносите в отношения, не желательным для вас образом, в конечном счете, это поднимает отношения на новый более здоровый уровень. Лучше всего тем или иным способом устранять нездоровые отношения из вашей жизни.

***

4. Мне жаль, что я не поддерживал отношения со своими друзьями.

Часто эти люди действительно даже не осознавали всей пользы поддержания контактов со своими старыми друзьями, пока до их смерти не оставалось несколько недель, и уже не всегда была возможность их разыскать. Многие оказались настолько погруженными в свои собственные жизни, что позволили их дружбе многие годы проходить мимо них. Было много глубоких сожалений о том, что их дружбе не было уделено столько времени и усилий, которых эта дружба заслуживала. Все скучают по своим друзьям, когда умирают.

Любому человеку, ведущему активный образ жизни, свойственно преуменьшать значение дружеских отношений. Но когда вы стоите на пороге смерти, материальные стороны жизни теряют свое значение. Конечно, люди хотят, чтобы их финансовые дела были в как можно большем порядке. Но не деньги и не статус сохраняют в конечном счете свое значение. Они хотят принести какую-то пользу тем, кого любят. Но обычно они уже слишком больные и уставшие, чтобы как-то справиться с этой задачей.

***

5. Мне жаль, что я не позволил/позволила себе быть более счастливым.

Этот вид сожаления был на удивление общим. Многие до конца не понимали, что их счастье это вопрос выбора. Они были подчинены привычкам и сложившимся представлениям. Они находились в плену "комфорта" привычного образа жизни. Из-за страха перед переменами они притворялись перед другими и перед самими собой в том, что были довольны своей жизнью.

Когда вы находитесь на своем смертном ложе то, что другие думают о вас, теряет свое значение.

----------


## hikke

> Упрощая свой образ жизни можно сократить требования в доходах, которые вы думаете, вам нужны.


 Совет чисто для элоев. У морлоков другой расклад.

----------


## художник

2. Мне жаль, что я так много работал.


а я вот наоборот жалею,что слишком мало сделал сегодня.

----------


## Nord

> Совет чисто для элоев. У морлоков другой расклад.


 Вы недоедаете и живете в коллекторе?

----------


## hikke

> Вы недоедаете и живете в коллекторе?


 Нет, но я и не упрощаю ничего. Некуда упрощать. Я не топ-менеджер. Много людей в нашей стране живет хуже меня. Я уж не говорю про китайцев или индусов. Какие там упрощения, какое время для себя? Каждодневное выживание, или смерть - вот их выбор.

Согласен, что богатые тоже плачут, но мне их совсем не жалко. Хотят вкалывать всю жизнь, вместо того чтобы обходиться меньшим и жить в свое удовольствие - их дело.

Вообще человек быстро привыкает к комфорту и начинает думать, что большинство людей купается в излишествах, как и он сам.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Я жалею о тех моментах, когда мне было стыдно.

----------


## Nord

> Нет, но я и не упрощаю ничего. Некуда упрощать. Я не топ-менеджер. Много людей в нашей стране живет хуже меня. Я уж не говорю про китайцев или индусов. Какие там упрощения, какое время для себя? Каждодневное выживание, или смерть - вот их выбор.
> 
> Согласен, что богатые тоже плачут, но мне их совсем не жалко. Хотят вкалывать всю жизнь, вместо того чтобы обходиться меньшим и жить в свое удовольствие - их дело.
> 
> Вообще человек быстро привыкает к комфорту и начинает думать, что большинство людей купается в излишествах, как и он сам.


 Описанное здесь - это результат не чьих-то измышлений, а прямых наблюдений. Наблюдений, сделанных по всей видимости в общении с людьми далеко не самого высокого социального положения, потому как состоятельные люди едва ли бы стали умирать в общественных хосписах. Таким образом, речь идет о вполне обыкновенных людях с вполне обычными возможностями и историями жизни. И эти люди сказали то, что сказали.

Что касается нищих - я бывал на грани нищеты. Я не чувствовал себя несчастным, хотя порой было тяжело, и случись мне умирать тогда, я едва ли бы сказал, что сожалею о том, что мне чего-то недодали. Нет, страдание приносят не ограниченные возможности, а жажда и неумение их изменить под свои желания. Я и сейчас, не будучи нуждающимся, тем не менее обхожусь малым - и у меня нет желания владеть чем-то многим и/или большим - зачем мне это? Наладить минимальный быт под силу практически каждому - а там и время будет делать то, что по душе. Если, конечно, вы вообще понимаете что вам по душе. 

Про индусов - а вы много индусов видели? А даже простых бомжей? Вы пробовали общаться с ними? Попробуйте, а потом напишите здесь что-то вроде "О чем жалеют бомжи" - будет интересно почитать. А так - это размышления о сферических морлоках, китайцах и индусах в вакууме нищеты.

----------


## GanibaL

Как это мило... Какая-то тупорылая овца учит людей жизни... Молодец. Она наверное слегка так забыла о том, что большая часть людей в мире живет за чертой бедности, и просто покушать для них - это великое счастье. Упростить образ жизни для них = отказаться от такого излишества, как еда?
    Эта мразь живет в каком-то другом мире, где летают розовые слоники, и серют радугой на право и на лево. 
   Жизнь, это не праздник, не развлечение, и не что-то сентиментальное. Друзья - не друзья. Херь все это, человек рождается и подыхает один. Это важно всегда помнить. Жизнь - это борьба за существование, где если не ты кого-то, то тебя кто-то. Что бы хоть как-то жить, надо работать очень много и очень усердно.

----------


## Гражданин

Как по мне,то очень годно написано. Может я не имею права судить за всех,что эти сожалению применимы ко многим,но мне кажется это так,действительно самые распространенные сожаления. Ко мне они применимы во всяком случае.

----------


## Nord

> Как это мило... Какая-то тупорылая овца учит людей жизни... Молодец. Она наверное слегка так забыла о том, что большая часть людей в мире живет за чертой бедности, и просто покушать для них - это великое счастье. Упростить образ жизни для них = отказаться от такого излишества, как еда?
>     Эта мразь живет в каком-то другом мире, где летают розовые слоники, и серют радугой на право и на лево. 
>    Жизнь, это не праздник, не развлечение, и не что-то сентиментальное. Друзья - не друзья. Херь все это, человек рождается и подыхает один. Это важно всегда помнить. Жизнь - это борьба за существование, где если не ты кого-то, то тебя кто-то. Что бы хоть как-то жить, надо работать очень много и очень усердно.


 Примечательно негодование по поводу людей, живущих за чертой бедности и тут же "Жизнь - это борьба за существование, где если не ты кого-то, то тебя кто-то."

В свете "Что бы хоть как-то жить, надо работать очень много и очень усердно." не кажется ли вам, что в таком разе ничего удивительного, что сегрегация "морлоков" неизбежна, потому что та самая усердная работа по сути должна заключаться по вашим же собственным заявлениям в совершенствовании принципа "если не ты кого-то, то тебя кто-то" - то есть в расслоении на неудачников-морлоков и ударников "труда" - элоев.

Учитывая это, а так же то, что излишество доступа в интернет беднягам, для которых "просто покушать [...] - это великое счастье" попросту недоступно, то вы, похоже, и есть тот самый породитель морлоков.

Впрочем, ничего удивительного в этом нет, а неспособность увидеть противоречие в собственных взглядах вполне соответствует вашему тону, иначе вы бы не были столь категоричны. Вы, вероятно, как раз из мечтающих об максимальном элойстве, и вся позиция негодования о несправедливости в отношении ущемленных как и обычно сводится к тоске и злобе по недоступному элойству для себя лично: справедливо - это когда я кого-то, а не меня кто-то. Лучшее из морлок-концепций - это, пожалуй, коммунизм, который по-крайней мере вел речь о равенстве, а не примитивно-животном "или мы их, или они нас", но опять же только в теории, а на деле тем самым и оказался, продолжился увеличивающейся энтропией общества, потому что сие было неизбежно при устранении разности потенциалов между богатыми и бедными и в отсутствии сколь-нибудь эффективных механизмов управления обществом, а закончился все тем же диким капитализмом-элоизмом. Но, я думаю, общество еще обратится к коммунизму за идеями, когда сможет взглянуть на него трезво.

Наконец, что касается непосредственно "упрощения жизни". Бедность - не порок. Я был в ситуации, когда просто покушать - это уже хорошо. Не скажу, что жил впроголодь - потому что (о, чудо!) мы с моей неполной семьей умудрялись таки на клочке съемной земли (снова "о, чудо!" - моя мама среднего образования умудрялась зарабатывать деньги на съем покосившегося, но - и снова чудо! - благодаря рачительному содержанию - теплого домика) выращивать овощи для собственного пропитания в достаточном количестве, чтобы не голодать. Да, белковая пища попадала к нам на стол раз в полгода - но без этого, как оказывается, вполне можно жить и даже без каких-либо последствий для здоровья. А сейчас я еще про одно чудо расскажу.

Как-то нашим соседям, с чьими сыновьями я завязал знакомство, привезли дрова - не колотые. Мне в то время было 11-12 лет, тем мальчишкам и того меньше, но они взялись колоть дрова, ну и я по-дружески взялся им помогать. Мы перекололи втроем самосвал дров и сложили их в поленницу - мне всегда нравились простые вещи и простой труд, да тут еще и соседям помочь - почему нет. На следующий день я, возвратившись домой с улицы, внезапно учуял у нас дома уже подзабытый запах жаренного мяса... На вопрос к маме "Откуда у нас мясо?" она ответила, что соседка принесла и сказала: "Ну ваш же сын помог нам - так вот и мы вам тоже поможем." Вот это меня, помню, действительно удивило, потому что у меня даже мысли не возникло, что я ради чего-то помогаю. Даже не удивило, а стало для меня уроком без учителя, который я запомнил на всю свою жизнь в моем мире розовых летающих слонов. А то свинство, которое вы возводите в принцип жизни - оно и возвращается озлобленностью и глупостью. В конце концов каждый заслуживает того, о чем мечтает.

И да - особо упрощать мне тогда нечего было, но я - еще раз повторяю - не чувствовал никакого несчастья своего положения. Я переносил массу вещей с чужого плеча, ел скромно, жил в арендуемых домах, в окружении мебели, которую уже определили на свалку, но которую вполне можно было привести в нормальный вид, но никогда мне не было необходимости унижаться, чувствовать себя отбросом. Всегда есть что сделать для улучшения своих условий, и в бедности нет никакого несчастья - несчастье, если человек ленивый эгоист. Впрочем, те, кто скатились по собственной воле на морлочье дно с пьянством и прочей деградацией и детям своим не дают примера - это верно, и мне искренне жаль именно этих маленьких людей, еще не знающих на что можно опереться, не верящих в свои силы. Но для этого и нужны взрослые Люди, которые не "жрут" по-элойски этих беззащитных детёнышей в соответствии с принципом "или мы их, или они нас", а находят в себе силы, чтобы просто по-человечески помочь. 

Ведь человеку действительно не так и много нужно для жизни.

И в завершении я хочу попросить извинения за резкий тон, потому что моя цель не в том, чтобы обидеть вас, GanibaL. Вы судите по мне весьма поверхностно, и я не хочу повторять вашей ошибки. Наверняка вы такой же неоднозначный человек, как и я - со своими плюсами и минусами. И всё же я хочу оставаться последовательным человеком: говоря об уважении к людям - я не делаю исключений и для вас, и хочу видеть в вас прежде всего ваши достоинства.

----------


## GanibaL

NORD, мне очень сложно дискутировать с человеком, который в одном предложении может по несколько раз ииспользовать "слова" морлоки и элои. Извини, но мы на разных языках говорим.
   Да и вообще, честно признаться, я несколько раз прочел твой пост, и не понял что ты от меня хочешь. Мне твоё творчество показалось очень путанным. Ну да ладно.
   По-сути, в моем посте написано только то, что так или иначе чтобы не быть аутсайдером, и более-менее достойно жить, надо много работать. Только в таком случае есть шанс на достойное существование. Обеспечить своих детей мясом, чего твои родители сделать не сумели, это обязанность любого родителя. Если не можешь нормально кормить детей - не заводи их. А то, что ты был счастлив, это ниочем не говорит. Посмотри фильм "страна приливов", там нет ни морлоков ни элоев, но кино сильное и серьезное, и там как раз про неадекватное восприятие мира у детей. 
 Во многих странах, люди, чтобы прокормиться, работают по 20-ть часов в сутки. в некоторых странах в связи с этим метамфетамин является "рабочим" наркотиком. 
    Да если даже говорить про благополучные страны, хоть там вопрос выживания как такового стоит не столь остро, там всеравно для нормальной жизни нужен многочасовой ежедневный труд. Да даже не для нормально жизни, а просто, для жизни. А эта овца втюхивает мне, что работать можно и не очень усердно, не надо тратить, значит, на это большую часть жизни. Вообще, жизнь мужчины только и вертится вокруг его работы и зарплаты, а женщины в зависимости от своих природных данных выбирают кому-бы сесть на шею, забеременеть, и вырастить за счет мужчины ребенка. Если у мужчины мало денег, женщины у него будут соответствующие, и наоборот. Понил?
   "справедливо - это когда я кого-то, а не меня кто-то"
  Я даже примерно этого не говорил. Какая нафиг справедливость? Этот мир вообще по-другому устроен. Очень хорошо, что ты этого не понимаешь. 
    Впрочем всё, что я хотел сказать, что этот мир куда более сложнее, чем может показаться. 
   Удачи тебе, и успехов.

----------


## hikke

@Nord Я не понимаю, что вы утверждаете, и в чем именно оппонируете(по видимому) мне. Нищие живут счастливо? Деньги не нужны? Жить в скотских условиях, и сдохнуть как собака - рецепт истинного счастья?




> Описанное здесь - это результат не чьих-то измышлений, а прямых наблюдений.


 Данные могут быть или не быть статистически репрезентативными. По написанному я не могу судить, явяются ли эти данные таковыми.

Бомжи кстати не работают, так что автор не их опрашивала.




> Про индусов - а вы много индусов видели? А даже простых бомжей? Вы пробовали общаться с ними? Попробуйте, а потом напишите здесь что-то вроде "О чем жалеют бомжи" - будет интересно почитать. А так - это размышления о сферических морлоках, китайцах и индусах в вакууме нищеты.


 Что за непонятные претензии? Почему я должен вам делать какие - то исследования? Я знаю, что множество китайцев живут супер-хреново, для этого мне не обязательно ехать в Китай. Также я знаю, что королева английская есть и проживает в Англии. Есть общеизвестные вещи. Есть общедоступные источники инфы. Вы пытаетесь в лоб утверждать, что черное есть белое? Знакомый прием.




> Я переносил массу вещей с чужого плеча, ел скромно, жил в арендуемых домах, в окружении мебели, которую уже определили на свалку, но которую вполне можно было привести в нормальный вид, но никогда мне не было необходимости унижаться, чувствовать себя отбросом. Всегда есть что сделать для улучшения своих условий, и в бедности нет никакого несчастья - несчастье, если человек ленивый эгоист.


 Ну вы как бэ не бомжевали отнюдь. Существует некий минимально приемлемый уровень благополучия, ниже которого - настоящее дно и ад. Выбраться оттуда почти невозможно без посторонней помощи, не надо пустословных рассуждений о слабых людишках и настоящих джыгитах.

К тому же, не знаю как вам, мне порой хочется того что стоит денег. Т.е. без денег(пусть совсем небольших) этого никак не поиметь. Ну это ладно, допустим, есть люди без прихотей. Вот смотрите, что делать молодой семье в нашей стране, у которой нет своего жилья? Это прихоть? Разве здесь не идет речь о деньгах(немалых деньгах) как средстве достижения счастья? Вырастить детей также стоит немалых денег, даже если есть жилье. У многих в наше время плохое здоровье, которое также требует вложений. Иначе жизнь превратится в страдание(или закончится). Заебали сказками о благостной бедности. Мы живем не в Эдеме, где всегда тепло, все здоровые и красивые живут по 1000 лет, а жратва растет на деревьях. Философы блин недорезанные, высокодуховные. Уж лучше махровые капиталисты, чем вы.

----------


## Nord

> NORD, мне очень сложно дискутировать с человеком, который в одном предложении может по несколько раз ииспользовать "слова" морлоки и элои. Извини, но мы на разных языках говорим.
>    Да и вообще, честно признаться, я несколько раз прочел твой пост, и не понял что ты от меня хочешь. Мне твоё творчество показалось очень путанным. Ну да ладно.
>    По-сути, в моем посте написано только то, что так или иначе чтобы не быть аутсайдером, и более-менее достойно жить, надо много работать. Только в таком случае есть шанс на достойное существование. Обеспечить своих детей мясом, чего твои родители сделать не сумели, это обязанность любого родителя. Если не можешь нормально кормить детей - не заводи их. А то, что ты был счастлив, это ниочем не говорит. Посмотри фильм "страна приливов", там нет ни морлоков ни элоев, но кино сильное и серьезное, и там как раз про неадекватное восприятие мира у детей. 
>  Во многих странах, люди, чтобы прокормиться, работают по 20-ть часов в сутки. в некоторых странах в связи с этим метамфетамин является "рабочим" наркотиком. 
>     Да если даже говорить про благополучные страны, хоть там вопрос выживания как такового стоит не столь остро, там всеравно для нормальной жизни нужен многочасовой ежедневный труд. Да даже не для нормально жизни, а просто, для жизни. А эта овца втюхивает мне, что работать можно и не очень усердно, не надо тратить, значит, на это большую часть жизни. Вообще, жизнь мужчины только и вертится вокруг его работы и зарплаты, а женщины в зависимости от своих природных данных выбирают кому-бы сесть на шею, забеременеть, и вырастить за счет мужчины ребенка. Если у мужчины мало денег, женщины у него будут соответствующие, и наоборот. Понил?
>    "справедливо - это когда я кого-то, а не меня кто-то"
>   Я даже примерно этого не говорил. Какая нафиг справедливость? Этот мир вообще по-другому устроен. Очень хорошо, что ты этого не понимаешь. 
>     Впрочем всё, что я хотел сказать, что этот мир куда более сложнее, чем может показаться. 
>    Удачи тебе, и успехов.


 Нет, GanibaL, это не творчество - это моя жизнь. Так же как и заметки той "тупой овцы" - этот человек работал изо дня в день с умирающими пациентами и просто слушал их последние в этой жизни слова и обдумывал. Конечно, удобно все, что не вписывается в собственные представления, объявить неадекватом (я, кстати, видел "Страну приливов" - очень примечательный фильм, я часто советую людям его глянуть, хотя и понимаю, что он очень по-разному воспринимается каждым), но только дело обстоит проще - есть и другие, отличные от вашего понимания вещи, которые происходят с реальными людьми и вполне по обыденным правилам.

У вас есть семья, дети? Свои дети? Вы безошибочны, что считаете чужие промахи и ставите на вид кто и что должен обеспечивать? Или это чисто теоретическая правда жизни? Да, я в своих сообщениях часто затрагиваю необычные ситуации и излагаю непривычные взгляды - но я заплатил за каждое слово своим опытом. Я не считаю, что этот опыт является истиной в последней инстанции и потому я могу навязывать сделанные из него выводы, но я привык к тому, что необходимо сверять свои слова с жизнью, прежде чем что-либо говорить, иначе легко попасть пальцем в небо. Потому что рассуждать гораздо легче, чем сделать что-либо самому - создать ту же семью, обеспечить и воспитать детей.

Я нигде не говорю, что труд не нужен, я говорю, что часто люди гонятся за избыточными благами которыми в итоге не в состоянии воспользоваться. Что-то мне подсказывает, что вы либо холосты, либо разведены, потому что о женщинах судите с пренебрежением, с которым едва ли бы стала мириться любой более-менее самостоятельный человек. И для кого же ваш труд? Для чего? Для того, чтобы было? Случись сегодня вам умирать - что, кроме отчаяния вы испытаете? Вы всерьез думаете, что это действительно важно - сколько у вас чего заначено, когда вы на смертном одре? Ну хорошо, вам не сегодня умирать - но ваш жизненный план все одно в чем - в работе до седьмого пота для... для... для... для чего? Или кого?

То, что, вы говорите, что человек "подыхает в одиночестве" - это ведь и есть ваш план. Мне кажется - возможно, что я и не прав - но мне кажется, что единственное, что имеет смысл при смерти - это мысль, что что-то хорошее все же сделано. И это "хорошее" совсем не в мертвых вещах или деньгах, а как раз в неуловимых и сложных человеческих отношениях. Потому что именно это продолжит свою жизнь, а счет в банке, крутые цацки - это все обезличено, если не связано с доброй памятью, а еще того хуже, если связано с памятью недоброй. Я не стремлюсь вас переубедить и не жду ответа - ваши ответы на эти вопросы наиболее интересны и важны могут быть только вам самому - я же не стремлюсь никому лезть в душу.

Люди сами выстраивают себе ад, в котором потом героически превозмогают - вот о чем фраза "Мне жаль, что я так много работал". Впрочем, спорить действительно более нет нужды - ведь мы оба рано или поздно сами проверим это на себе. И я в свою очередь желаю вам - правда желаю - удачи и успеха в тот самый момент.

----------


## Nord

> @Nord Я не понимаю, что вы утверждаете, и в чем именно оппонируете(по видимому) мне. Нищие живут счастливо? Деньги не нужны? Жить в скотских условиях, и сдохнуть как собака - рецепт истинного счастья?
> 
> 
> Данные могут быть или не быть статистически репрезентативными. По написанному я не могу судить, явяются ли эти данные таковыми.
> 
> Бомжи кстати не работают, так что автор не их опрашивала.
> 
> 
> Что за непонятные претензии? Почему я должен вам делать какие - то исследования? Я знаю, что множество китайцев живут супер-хреново, для этого мне не обязательно ехать в Китай. Также я знаю, что королева английская есть и проживает в Англии. Есть общеизвестные вещи. Есть общедоступные источники инфы. Вы пытаетесь в лоб утверждать, что черное есть белое? Знакомый прием.
> ...


 Проблема бомжей и многих опускающихся на дно людей состоит не столько в том, что для них складываются неблагоприятные условия, а в том, что они не предпринимают усилий, чтобы эти условия улучшить. Частично это происходит из-за непомерно задраной планки притязаний и не будучи в состоянии быстро достичь этого уровня желаний они вообще отказываются что-либо делать. Вместо того, чтобы стараться изо дня в день делать маленькие и разные шаги, чтобы улучшить свое положения, они думают: "Вот окружающие - суки недорезанные, всё у них есть! А я пойду и хотя бы нажрусь дешевого паленого алкоголя - и мне полегчает."

О бедности я не говорю как о норме, я говорю, что бедный человек - не равно опустившийся. Опускаются люди по собственному почину. Некоторым не хватает поддержки, примера, некоторые воспитаны были в нездоровой обстановке и не знают иных путей, кроме как эскапизма в алкоголь, а еще практически всем страшно - страшно покидать пусть дерьмовое, но известное состояние - это все, разумеется, далеко не примитивное деление на "слабаков" и "джигитов", но ведь за человека невозможно решить изменить свою жизнь к лучшему, иначе получается обыкновенный паразитизм - делайте мне хорошо, спасайте меня, потому что вы мне должны.

Наконец, вопрос прожиточного минимума - этот минимум не так и недостижим. Я многого добился сам - подчас было нелегко, но я работаю так не ради этих благ, а потому что мне интересно добиваться их именно таким путем. В то же время я прекрасно вижу массу альтернатив - я могу сменить и профессию, и место жительства, без труда отказаться от многих вещей, заменить их и жить по прежнему в свое удовольствие. Мне наплевать кто и как будет оценивать мое положение - я способен жить нормально множеством путей. Потому что мое благополучие начинается с меня, а не с обстоятельств.

А про китай и бомжей - я ничего от вас не хочу, просто вы сами говорите: "Данные могут быть или не быть статистически репрезентативными. По написанному я не могу судить, явяются ли эти данные таковыми." и с этим я полностью согласен, поэтому я рекомендую общеизвестные вещи и общедоступную информацию о бомжах и нищих все же попробовать облечь в собственный опыт, хотя бы как это сделала та самая американка. Удивительно, но открытия делаются как раз там, где казалось бы всё давно известно и понятно. Ну, а иначе - это просто война авторитетов, и я прекрасно понимаю, что у вас самые надежные источники - иначе с чего вы бы были так уверены в своих словах. Но, в очередной раз вспоминается, что между "я убежден" и "я убедился" - есть большая разница.

----------


## hikke

@Nord
Надеюсь мы более-менее поняли друг друга. Извиняюсь за "философов", не удержался. Углядел в вас проповедника благостной нищеты в духе Нью Эйдж. Как видно зря.




> Проблема бомжей и многих опускающихся на дно людей состоит не столько в том, что для них складываются неблагоприятные условия, а в том, что они не предпринимают усилий, чтобы эти условия улучшить.


 Это "потенциальная яма" - порочный круг. Своими силами почти нереально выбратся, судя по рассказам. Я склонен им верить. Сам не умею преодолевать порочные круги в своей жизни. Несравнимо менее сильные, чем этот омут, о котором мы говорим.




> Опускаются люди по собственному почину.


 Бывает, и не по собственному. Есть вероятность страшного исхода для самого благополучного и волевого человека. Страшная реальность Игры.




> Наконец, вопрос прожиточного минимума - этот минимум не так и недостижим.


 Для всех по-разному. У кого нет семьи и детей, как например у меня, тем гораздо легче. Я хз как выживают некоторые с семьями. Что там у них достижимо.
Тут еще проблема с определением этого необходимого минимума. У всех разные потребности. Как определить, где кончаются нормальные запросы, и начинается обжорство и излишество. У коммунистов это определить не получилось, судя по краху их проекта. Я склонен считать, что человек должен иметь право на некоторые "излишества", в дополнение к нормальной безбедной жизни. К сожалению, в наше время это не более чем утопия. Даже если ограничиться требованием нормальной жизни.

----------


## Nord

> @Nord
> Надеюсь мы более-менее поняли друг друга. Извиняюсь за "философов", не удержался. Углядел в вас проповедника благостной нищеты в духе Нью Эйдж. Как видно зря.
> 
> 
> Это "потенциальная яма" - порочный круг. Своими силами почти нереально выбратся, судя по рассказам. Я склонен им верить. Сам не умею преодолевать порочные круги в своей жизни. Несравнимо менее сильные, чем этот омут, о котором мы говорим.
> 
> 
> Бывает, и не по собственному. Есть вероятность страшного исхода для самого благополучного и волевого человека. Страшная реальность Игры.
> 
> ...


 Конечно же некорректно экстраполировать свой личный опыт на все многообразие вариантов - я это прекрасно понимаю, и потому не выдвигаю авторитетов в качестве аргумента - себя в том числе. С другой стороны, без проведения аналогий вообще всё атомизируется и реальность распадается на уникальные и несвязные фрагменты, о которых вообще бессмыслено говорить что-либо. Я не настаиваю на абсолютной истинности высказываний приведенных в начале темы или же своих собственных - это всего лишь наблюдения; вероятно, единственная польза от них - не в установлении "истины", а в успешном применении в другой уникальной ситуации другого уникального человека. Именно так я и рассматриваю эти свои сообщения.

Истина вообще вещь зависимая - зависимая от того, что как бы есть, как бы известно - но как же то, что могло бы быть и неизвестно? Вот, например, Unity - в детстве она была счастлива - это было, это известно? - Да. Это истина, выходит, что жизнь счастливая штука? - Истина. Потом с ней приключилось то, что приключилось - и она стала несчастлива - это было, это известно? - Да. Это что же опять истина? - Ага. Теперь он летает здесь на крыльях любви и говорит, что счастлив - это есть, это известно? - Да. И что - это опять истина что ли? - Ну да!

Так что же истина все же? А если бы не встретились ИСА и Unity - это значило бы, что счастья нет и быть не может? А если бы Unity не попала бы в ту ситуацию, в которой провела шесть лет - тогда что, вообще другая истина была бы? Что есть истина? А что будет, если завтра он или она разочаруются? Снова несчастье? А если случится что-то с одним из них - это что же опять все перечеркнет? Или всё же счастье их встречи - это счастье?

Пространство вариантов бесконечно, человек лишь цепляется за что-то одно и тем меряет всю свою жизнь - но ничто не статично. То же верно и для оценок любого другого плана - своего социального статуса, финансового состояния, здоровья - да всего без исключения. Состояние человека есть продукт его сознания, вопрос лишь в том - управляет человек своим сознанием или его сознание хаотично. В последнем случае, человек в постоянном внутреннем хаосе и раздираем противоречиями, и хорошо ему, пока он ведом чем-то, что не тянет его на дно. Но ведь он этим не управляет. И даже не знает об этой возможности или отказывается от нее, называя происходящее с собой - судьбою.

----------


## NEET

> К тому же, не знаю как вам, мне порой хочется того что стоит денег. Т.е. без денег(пусть совсем небольших) этого никак не поиметь. Ну это ладно, допустим, есть люди без прихотей. Вот смотрите, что делать молодой семье в нашей стране, у которой нет своего жилья? Это прихоть? Разве здесь не идет речь о деньгах(немалых деньгах) как средстве достижения счастья? Вырастить детей также стоит немалых денег, даже если есть жилье. У многих в наше время плохое здоровье, которое также требует вложений. Иначе жизнь превратится в страдание(или закончится). Заебали сказками о благостной бедности. Мы живем не в Эдеме, где всегда тепло, все здоровые и красивые живут по 1000 лет, а жратва растет на деревьях. Философы блин недорезанные, высокодуховные. Уж лучше махровые капиталисты, чем вы.


 Нет ничего плохого в том, чтобы зарабатывать деньги и тратить их на то, что тебе нужно. Плохо лишь, когда этому подчиняется вся человеческая жизнь. Плохо, когда ради работы и денег приходится жертвовать чем-то другим.

Фишка в том, что жить нужно так, чтобы в конце не сожалеть ни о чем. А такое возможно лишь когда живешь свободной жизнью: когда не жертвуешь ничем и ни у чего не находишься в подчинении.

----------


## GanibaL

> Что-то мне подсказывает, что вы либо холосты, либо разведены, потому что о женщинах судите с пренебрежением, с которым едва ли бы стала мириться любой более-менее самостоятельный человек. И для кого же ваш труд?


   Опасно относиться к женщинам по-другому, тебя просто поимеют. Врага надо знать в лицо, без иллюзий. Если ты считаешь, что какая-нибудь красавица-раскрасавица предпочтет тебя какому-нибудь состоятельному дядьке, ты сильно ошибаешься. Женщины - это продажные существа, и весьма злобные. Как кто-то из великих сказал, не дословно: "можно либо любить женщин, либо знать их". Именно по этой причине, чем больше у человека опыта, тем более цинично он относится к женщинам. А девственники возводят их в ранг святых созданий, неземных ангелов. feel the difference 



> Случись сегодня вам умирать - что, кроме отчаяния вы испытаете?


    Вот это интересный вопрос. Я понятия не имею что я испытаю. Но учитывая то, что я ничего не достиг ни в какой области, и по-сути все, за что я брался в жизни было обреченно на провал по-ходу с самого начала, я не принял ни одного правильного решения, по-большому счету, и ничего не достиг(хотя мне не далеко за 20), я бы был вынужден константировать фэил.  Но при всем при этом, я не считаю жизнь каким-то божим даром и чем-то вообще важным, так что есть вероятность что мне вообще похер было бы.

----------


## Nord

> Опасно относиться к женщинам по-другому, тебя просто поимеют. Врага надо знать в лицо, без иллюзий. Если ты считаешь, что какая-нибудь красавица-раскрасавица предпочтет тебя какому-нибудь состоятельному дядьке, ты сильно ошибаешься. Женщины - это продажные существа, и весьма злобные. Как кто-то из великих сказал, не дословно: "можно либо любить женщин, либо знать их". Именно по этой причине, чем больше у человека опыта, тем более цинично он относится к женщинам. А девственники возводят их в ранг святых созданий, неземных ангелов. feel the difference


 GanibaL, иллюзия врага - такая же иллюзия, как иллюзия святости. Твои слова говорят только об одном - о недостатке опытных данных. Судя по твоему пренебрежительному отзыву о девственниках, ты уже этот статус сменил но, похоже, не слишком удачно. Дело твое - в какие иллюзии ударяться, хотя, конечно, не слишком-то это разумно - сводить такие сложные системы как человек - будь то женщина или мужчина - к каким-либо примитивам, но раз тебе хочется - почему нет? Разве что вот еще что добавлю:
- существует подсознательный образ, который интересен человеку. Зачастую этот образ совсем не благолепен, но зато крайне интересен. И вот человек каждый раз из всего многообразия вариантов выбирает одно и то же - так и получаются знаменитые: "Все бабы - дуры" и "Все мужики - козлы", хотя на самом деле надо бы говорить: "Все бабы, которые мне интересны и которых я, соответственно, выбираю - дуры", и аналогично про мужиков.
- твое отношение к людям еще более сужает круг знакомств, и ты совершенно очевидным путем всё больше становишься "прав" относительно своих воззрений, потому что сам же себе подтверждающие примеры и обеспечиваешь, создавая специфические условия. В итоге можно оказаться в совсем невыносимой ситуации. Но и это ведь полностью твое дело.

----------


## GanibaL

ЛОЛ, спасибо, но я психоанализ у тебя не заказывал. Сразу видно, что ты профи, и делаешь совершенно умопомрачительные выводы. Ну любому дебилу понятно, что я не женатый человек, не надо было это выставлять как результат твоей упорной умственной деятельности, это смешно выглядит со стороны =)
   О девственниках я пренебрежительно не отзывался. Я хотел популярно донести до тебя, одаренного, что чем больше у человека опыта общения с женщинами, и чем опыт этот богаче, тем более циничное отношение к ним. И наоборот. Если у человека нет вообще опыта, он их превозносит. Потому что не знает, что они еще более коварны, вредны и ссучены чем мужчины. Это не значит, что надо к ним как к скоту относиться, это значит, что к ним надо относится прагматично. Но куда мне с тобой о женщинах рассуждать, я ведь сам совсем недавно не очень удачно сменил этот статус, да?
    и давай с твоего позволения закончим этот идиотскую дисскусию, а то ты уже про мою жизнь больше моего знаешь. Невозможно общаться с человеком, который тебе же про тебя и рассказывает, с чувством собственного достоинства, и уверенностью в своем интеллектуальном и опытном превосходстве.

----------


## Nord

> ЛОЛ, спасибо, но я психоанализ у тебя не заказывал. Сразу видно, что ты профи, и делаешь совершенно умопомрачительные выводы. Ну любому дебилу понятно, что я не женатый человек, не надо было это выставлять как результат твоей упорной умственной деятельности, это смешно выглядит со стороны =)
>    О девственниках я пренебрежительно не отзывался. Я хотел популярно донести до тебя, одаренного, что чем больше у человека опыта общения с женщинами, и чем опыт этот богаче, тем более циничное отношение к ним. И наоборот. Если у человека нет вообще опыта, он их превозносит. Потому что не знает, что они еще более коварны, вредны и ссучены чем мужчины. Это не значит, что надо к ним как к скоту относиться, это значит, что к ним надо относится прагматично. Но куда мне с тобой о женщинах рассуждать, я ведь сам совсем недавно не очень удачно сменил этот статус, да?
>     и давай с твоего позволения закончим этот идиотскую дисскусию, а то ты уже про мою жизнь больше моего знаешь. Невозможно общаться с человеком, который тебе же про тебя и рассказывает, с чувством собственного достоинства, и уверенностью в своем интеллектуальном и опытном превосходстве.


 Ну, я же говорю - дело твое, я ничему тебя учить не собираюсь, а пишу то, что пишу, потому что, во-первых, оно действительно так и есть, а во-вторых, тему читаем не только мы с тобой - авось кому-нибудь этот "психоанализ" да принесет пользу.

За сим, откланиваюсь.

----------


## GanibaL

Завязывай))  Пользу он приносит людям)))

----------


## Ferrel

Не совсем умирающий человек в этом понимании, но все таки добавлю, недавно видел мем, и на нем было написано "Когда летишь с моста, понимаешь, что все твои проблемы решаемы, кроме одной - ты уже летишь с моста..." И снизу подпись (Выживший самоубийца) Полностью согласен с этим человеком...

----------


## Римма

Я сожалею, что у меня не было смелости, чтобы жить жизнью, правильной именно для меня, а не жизнью, которую ожидали от меня другие.(с)

именно. когда бывает человек проживает не свою настоящую жизнь, а типа одобренную обществом или близкими.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

По любому я в конце жизни буду жалеть, что потратила её на рабскую работу.

----------


## igipop

ээ

----------


## Destiny

Если американка ухаживала за смертельно больными от трех до двенадцати недель, то больные были тяжелые.
У людей, попавших в такую ситуацию, меняется психика. Нужно учесть не только последствия шока после диагноза-приговора, но и воздействие сильных болеутоляющих.
Возможно, американке ее подопечные высказывали и другие мысли-сожаления, но их не было удобно вносить в такую статистику и они были списаны на состояние психики пациентов.
Очень удобно. Да, кстати, умирая в наших больницах, у пациентов могли бы быть совсем другие сожаления - например, что вообще родились на этот свет или что не умерли раньше.

----------


## Nord

> Если американка ухаживала за смертельно больными от трех до двенадцати недель, то больные были тяжелые.
> У людей, попавших в такую ситуацию, меняется психика. Нужно учесть не только последствия шока после диагноза-приговора, но и воздействие сильных болеутоляющих.
> Возможно, американке ее подопечные высказывали и другие мысли-сожаления, но их не было удобно вносить в такую статистику и они были списаны на состояние психики пациентов.
> Очень удобно. Да, кстати, умирая в наших больницах, у пациентов могли бы быть совсем другие сожаления - например, что вообще родились на этот свет или что не умерли раньше.


 Психика вообще интересная вещь : ) Вот и любые посты - они ж тоже пишутся людьми, "попавшими в ситуацию", и уже в зависимости от ситуации и от того, как люди с ней справляются - мы и видим соответствующие сообщения.

----------

